# "I wanna be a DNR" song



## jordanfstop (Jun 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]OVx2mjjBvis[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty funny song.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats Funny!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL great.


----------



## mdkemt (Jul 2, 2008)

I totally dig this song!

MDKEMT


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 15, 2008)

*Dnr*

OMG!! This had my partner and nearly in tears laughing!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVx2mjjBvis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 15, 2008)

amusing lyrics, but could they have found to girls who could sing worse?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 15, 2008)

DAMM....taht was good i was rolling.


----------



## Jon (Jul 15, 2008)

Princess - This was posted last month. I've merged the threads.

Mikey - is your short-term memory shot? I usually remember when I've seen something before


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 16, 2008)

HA!  Thanks Jon!  I searched "DNR" and it didn't come up.....  Either way... Still funny stuff


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jul 25, 2008)

Its sad that someone would have this much time on their hands, yet I found myself listening to the whole song... lol


----------



## MidniteMedic (Jul 26, 2008)

That is so true, wish it was recorded proffesionally


----------



## wchawkins (Jul 27, 2008)

That is hilarious.  My co-worker has no idea what half of it means, and was still laughing his butt off.


----------

